# Banff Rocky Mountain Resort



## Jameson18 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thinking of purchasing at this resort. Does anyone have any issues, stories, warnings  etc... or even good things to say would be welcome.
By the way, I did get info on the assessment and will be discussing this during the purchase negotiation. 
My interest is whether the resort is clean, well kept, comfortable and the staff are good...


----------



## Giselle (Nov 15, 2005)

I've been here a couple times now and the location is awesome (just a few km's from town).  The only concerns that I have are  
the units are very small...I wouldn't consider buying anything but a 2 bedroom unit.
units are showing wear and tear...however, all the units are being renovated so once that is done I think this resort will be great!

On both occasions, the staff have been pleasant and very nice to deal with.  Pool is small but at least it's indoors so it can be enjoyed year round.  Outdoor hot tub is nice and big.  Central BBQ area is well maintained.

Hope this helps!
--
Giselle


----------



## overthehill (Dec 18, 2005)

I must agree with the previous recommendation that you buy a 2 bdrm unit if you elect to buy at BRMR. I own a 1 bdrm but pay the same annual assessment paid by owners of 2 bdrm units. Go figure. 

In the real world, typical assessments are based on the square footage of the unit as a percentage of the total square footage of all units. Management of BRMR says no change will be made as it's been this way since the resort opened. I chuckled when I heard that. Just because that's the way it's always been doesn't make it right. Oh, Well.


----------



## Jameson18 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanx for the feedback. For those who own there or have visited, the site plan shows some of the buildings back onto a parking lot and some to the front whatever that is. ANy recommendations on best or nicest building to buy in.


----------



## DianeH (Dec 23, 2005)

I'd be interested in knowing how the resort trades.  (If purchasing a 1 bedroom for trading only).  Also, are the mf's paid in Canadian dollars?  Is management in Alberta so you don't pay any PST?

Just wondering.....

Thanks
Merry Christmas
Diane


----------



## Laurie (Dec 25, 2005)

rainstud said:
			
		

> For those who own there or have visited, the site plan shows some of the buildings back onto a parking lot and some to the front whatever that is. ANy recommendations on best or nicest building to buy in.


Don't own there, have visited. We were happy with the location of 2-BR we stayed in, I don't remember building numbers but it was the building closest to Banff town and the unit was front (facing main highway) corner, I guess that would be basically the NW corner of the resort. Although mountains are right across the main road, the unit had no mountain view due to the overhang as well as the trees surrounding it, but it was quiet and felt private because the entrance was around to the side. You had to walk a few steps from the parking lot with your stuff, but that wasn't a problem.


----------



## JRS (Dec 29, 2005)

To follow up with what Laurie said, I pretty much agree. When I was there I believe there was at least an outside hot tub as well as tennis courts.  But was there in the winter for skiing.  That was my first trip to the Can. Rockies, really enjoyed it.  Also, they have a good workout room and racquetball courts and a good restaurant right in that main bldg in addition to internet access if needed, oh and a bar as well.  I believe this is one of the earlier resorts, and others have been building up around it.  I'd consider it.


----------



## overthehill (Jan 1, 2006)

*Operates as a hotel*

We found that our Agreement with BRMR specifies a weeks use of a specific unit number. The reality is that they will assign you to whatever unit is available, not necessarily the unit bearing the number on the Agreement. BRMR operates as a hotel. Royal Host, the management company, has as its primary business the operation of Travel Lodges and other hotels in Canada. So unless operations have changed, don't plan on staying in the same unit each time you go, assuming you choose to buy.


----------



## barto (Jan 15, 2006)

overthehill said:
			
		

> We found that our Agreement with BRMR specifies a weeks use of a specific unit number. The reality is that they will assign you to whatever unit is available, not necessarily the unit bearing the number on the Agreement. BRMR operates as a hotel. Royal Host, the management company, has as its primary business the operation of Travel Lodges and other hotels in Canada. So unless operations have changed, don't plan on staying in the same unit each time you go, assuming you choose to buy.



Excellent point - this seems to be one of those resorts that will assign you a unit "wherever" upon check-in.  

Our preference is the building blocks near the main lodge, which starts at 1900 up to about 2200 if I recall correctly.  

Numbers lower than 1900 are across the road, so less convenient for us to get to the main lodge with the pool etc., but not a major problem, really.  I think this is the side they're redoing first (1100 block, I believe) if that helps.

We own a week 9 1-bedroom unit, but have never stayed in our owned unit!

Good luck with the purchase - many good things to like about the resort.

Bart


----------



## Keitht (Jan 16, 2006)

overthehill said:
			
		

> We found that our Agreement with BRMR specifies a weeks use of a specific unit number. The reality is that they will assign you to whatever unit is available, not necessarily the unit bearing the number on the Agreement. BRMR operates as a hotel. Royal Host, the management company, has as its primary business the operation of Travel Lodges and other hotels in Canada. So unless operations have changed, don't plan on staying in the same unit each time you go, assuming you choose to buy.



If your contract states that you purchased a specific week in a specific unit I don't understand how the resort management can simply change the unit assigned to you.  The only time I would accept that kind of treatment at my resort would be if there was a problem with the unit.


----------



## barto (Jan 19, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> If your contract states that you purchased a specific week in a specific unit I don't understand how the resort management can simply change the unit assigned to you.  The only time I would accept that kind of treatment at my resort would be if there was a problem with the unit.



In our case, most of the time we're able to select a unit with a better location, so I've never really made much of a fuss.  I suspect there's something in our contract that says they can do it, though...

Bart


----------

